# Nexus DTG...



## AmericanGraffiti (Jan 21, 2013)

Went to ISS Long Beach this weekend and spent all three days researching more than I ever did last year on dtg printers. Wondering if anyone else out there has or has heard of the Nexus dtg?
Ive been in the market for quite some time and kept coming back to their booth...then finally committed to it after today. I would love any feedback from other owners and dtg printers to join in here with opinions and advice from your experiences to help when needed...


----------



## Heatpressinc (May 19, 2012)

AmericanGraffiti said:


> Went to ISS Long Beach this weekend and spent all three days researching more than I ever did last year on dtg printers. Wondering if anyone else out there has or has heard of the Nexus dtg?
> Ive been in the market for quite some time and kept coming back to their booth...then finally committed to it after today. I would love any feedback from other owners and dtg printers to join in here with opinions and advice from your experiences to help when needed...


Thanks for visiting us at ISS Long Beach, we had a lot of fun and great feedback on our Nexus DTG500TX. If you have any questions you can PM me too.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

It is the same machine that OmniPrint International sells out of Costa Mesa. We run the 330 series and have enjoyed the wet-cap system greatly. The quality has been good and no issues in our first 3 months of production.


----------



## AmericanGraffiti (Jan 21, 2013)

BandPrints said:


> It is the same machine that OmniPrint International sells out of Costa Mesa. We run the 330 series and have enjoyed the wet-cap system greatly. The quality has been good and no issues in our first 3 months of production.


Thanks BandPrints, yes I did my research and is more of the reason why I went with the Nexus. Have you looked at their prices compared to Omni and other DTG's...was pretty hard to believe at the show and couldnt pass up after seeing the demo and all that they included. They have been super quick with any questions I have had and the class they provided itself was very thorough. I was super glad they have that unlike the horror stories Ive heard with getting your DTG delivered and being left high and dry to figure it all out on your own. I already know how to use them, but they still gave the class and provided all the help and showing me everything with the 500 model I got.
And I got to say I really like that I can get everything in one place from them instead of searching around for any supplies like I have been. Picked up another heat press from them for dirt cheap.
After making some money off this machine, im either going to get the Nexus 330 or another 500 for the price. Glad to hear your 330 is doing good...do you have multiple dtg's / other brands?


----------



## gayla102 (Dec 21, 2012)

what is the price range for the Nexus 500 TX?


----------



## Norma7 (Apr 11, 2014)

I have to say that I am more than pleased to have purchased a DTG printer from Nesux DTG. Looked around before purchasing and it is by far the best choice I could have made. Hugh and his team are awesome and me being successful is thanks to them and their amazing, easy to use, superb quality Nexus printer. Everything has worked perfectly and the help and training that I have recieved by far exceded my expectations!!! To anybody looking to buy a DTG, I highly reccommend Nexus!!


----------



## Heatpressinc (May 19, 2012)

Norma it was our pleasure and we're so excited for you and your new business with the Nexus DTG 400 Printer.


----------



## ezarios (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello,
I'm looking at the nexus dtg400 and I was wondering how things are going now with the machine. Any issues?
Thanks
E


----------



## Norma7 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi! I've had my Nexus DTG Printer for a few months now and I honestly can say it only gets better. I love how you can print with many options to get different results, also how you can print more than one tshirt at a time (3 - 6), it makes jobs go by faster. I am still very happy with my choice. I would strongly recommend anyone looking to buy a DTG printer to purchase a Nexus one. As fas as issues, I have not had any. Just questions about the process, and the customer service like I said before, is by far the best.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice to have user satisfaction.  isn't this same look as NeoFlex? My brother?
Where you located and how much was it? 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------

